# "brush hooks"



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm thinking about setting some "brush hooks" out for Cats and was wondering if anyone can give me a basic breakdown of the set up they use?

Just a line with a hook on it? Do you use weight? How deep do you want the hook? so on and so fourth......

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

You first want to use good green flexible limbs. I use weight on all my line. Stagger your line depths differently to figure out were in the water column the cats are feeding then adjust the rest accordingly. Use Nylon twine for your line and 4/0 circle hooks. You can use tire weights, nuts or egg weights for weight. Use fresh shrimp for bait and believe me you dont need anything else.Be sure to always approach your limb from downstream if fishing a flowing river and always have a sharp knife in the boat handed ready to go incase you put a hook in your hand, again if your in a flowing river. Oh and dont be scared to put a hook up in the nasty near the bank, and I mean right on the bank anddont forget to check themabout ever 2 hours if you can cause they canspin themselvesoff. Good Luck and hope you see them limbs a jerking, that is always a great feeling.


----------



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

I hadn't thought about the safety aspect (keeping a knife in hand incase you get hooked)

Thanks. All very good advice.

Tim


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

River gulf fisher is the man when it comes to catching the cats. His advise paid off for me a few months back. If I could add one thing to his post. I went ahead and addedd a swivel to my bush hooks. As he stated if you dont check them often they will spin them selves off and make a big knot out of your bush hook. And the shrimp is the bomb. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I know when I fish on the rivers and I see these hooks I cut them off cause nobody comes and get these tangled up pieces of crap. The hooks are going to rust. Dont waste your time


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Just to add a bit...We used to use a small reel. Tie a line to a limb., line to reel and line from reel to weighted hook. I have some in the garage and if you would like a picture I'd be more than glad to snap one. Line to reel would be heavier then line from reel to hook.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *DK'S G3 (2/26/2008)*I know when I fish on the rivers and I see these hooks I cut them off cause nobody comes and get these tangled up pieces of crap. The hooks are going to rust. Dont waste your time


 It is a shame that people dont pick up ther bush hooks when there done with them. But to say dont waist your time in doing somthing that you enjoy is your personal opinion. Just cause you may be against bush hooks dont knock it for the fellow who was asking for advice on the subject. To each his own.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Definetly great advice from Fshr, but please take your lines with you. They do get in the way of others fishing the bank from a boat. All it takes is a slash of a knife and you're done and it's out of the way. I've even had one wrap my prop while trying to maneuver around. (NOT FUN) Saftey in a good current is vital. Keep that knife sharp and close. The hook could get into anything, shirt, pants, hand, whatever.


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

THEY WILL MESS UP A PROP ON TROLLING MOTOR ALSO, THEY ARE JUST A WASTE, IT WOULD BE OK IF PEOPLE WOULD PICK THEM UP BUT THEY DONT, THEY SAY TO THEIR SELF OH ILL PICK UM UP LATER BUT NEVER DO I ALWAYS HAVE A BLADE ON ME TO CUT THEM OFF.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

I MYSELF LIKE TO USE LIVE CRAWFISH OR LIVE SHINERS I HAVE USED ABOUT EVERYTHING THOUGH I HAVE NOT TRIED SHRIMP YET HERE IN THE CHOCTAWHATCHEE RIVER I SET MY LINES AT LEAST 6 FEET DEEP IN DEEP EDDIES OR ALONG POINTS NEAR DEEPER WATER ALSO IN FLOWING WATER IS WORTH A TRY BEST TIMES FOR ME IS WHEN THE RIVER IS ON A SLOW RISE


----------

